# Kids play Barracuda and kill it.



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Todays viral video...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not bad at all.

(What's with people and the portrait orientation instead of landscape for videos? Fuck, it's annoying.)


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> (What's with people and the portrait orientation instead of landscape for videos? Fuck, it's annoying.)


I yelled the same thing. I blame soccer moms.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> (What's with people and the portrait orientation instead of landscape for videos? Fuck, it's annoying.)


Wait What? You can turn a phone sideways?? LOL


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I love how the guitarist's hair is blowing back true rock style.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Geeze,check out their other videos,I wish my high school band was that good,all we did was van halen and the cult(badly I might ad,nobody really did their homework),lead singer is only 16!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> (What's with people and the portrait orientation instead of landscape for videos? Fuck, it's annoying.)


LOL. I did that on the video I posted in the Youtube thread. Didn't even think about it till I reviewed it. Review started with a big forehead slap and a DOOOOOOOHHHHHHH! But I said fuck it. It was a good take haha.

And I'm not a Soccer Mom....I'm just a simple man.

Great job by those kids. Brings back memories of Band Week our school used to have in the 80's.


----------

